# White spots or chunks in hot process -help



## teresa (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello,
I have been using the same recipe for 2 lbs of soap and never seem to have a problem but my last 3 batches have had white chunks in them.  the only new thing i have been using is the coconut oil but  it's the same one i always use just new.
so i cook it everything is great -test for zap and good.  then i can see the white chunks.  is this coconut oil.  i am now on my 3rd loaf and just want to cry.  i rubbed a piece of it between my hands and nothing...
any help.
the recipe is just olive oil, coconut oil, and distilled water and shea butter.
i add the goats milk after cook but the chunks were there before this stage.
thanks..


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 19, 2011)

What was the temp when you combined the oils and lye?


----------



## teresa (Feb 19, 2011)

hi,

i make it in the crockpot so i just melt the oils and then put them in the crockpot and then stir in the lye water....
i don't check temps...


----------



## BakingNana (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok then. It could be dried soap from the edges of the crock pot. Are you getting trace with just stirring? Are you using a stick blender?


----------



## teresa (Feb 19, 2011)

hello,
i will post a pic...
also i do use a stick blender and it got thick and traced pretty quick.


----------



## Maria (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you sure they were there before adding the milk? Only my milk soaps  have the white chunks, but not every batch.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 19, 2011)

Same kind of coconut oil? You didn't accidentally get 92 degree instead of 76 (though I'm sure the crockpot would get it hot enough to melt either...). Is your lye completely dissolved? Could your crockpot be dying/not heating enough?


----------



## teresa (Feb 19, 2011)

it is the 76 degree coconut oil.  You know it did cross my mind about it dying.  before using it for soap i barely cooked in it so i thought it would last a lot longer.. hmnm...


----------



## smartinoff (Feb 19, 2011)

i've gotten white chunks in mine, but it's just been the soap from the edges that gets a little too solid during the cook. I think it's because of evaporation, so i've been putting a towel on my lid to help keep the moisture in, and that helps. Did you do a water discount with your recipe? That would make the soap dry out faster. It shouldn't bother the outcome of your soap if that's the reason, it will just change the look. I think it looks kinda cool, like you embedded something but without the work of embedding!


----------



## Healinya (Feb 20, 2011)

Without a picture, it could be anything.... but I would guess the same as what smartinoff said...


----------



## teresa (Feb 21, 2011)

actually my last loaf that i thought would have the chunks in it -dried and cured without any.  Yay!  If I get them back again I will be sure to post.
Thanks.  I have tested it out and it's fine.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 21, 2011)

My last HP batch has white chunks it in, it's from top that dried out more than the rest like smartinoff mentions. I hadn't seen it before so I didn't have a frame of reference for you. I'd say that would probably be it


----------



## Highfive (Apr 26, 2017)

*Spots or clumps in hot process*

I had the same thing happen to me. However I didn't use coconut oil it was replace with Palm oil. Could this be undisolved lye of soap from the crock pot. How can this be avoid. I attempted to color the soap but those little pieces stayed white. I just want to scram. I want smooth soap. Is this soap still usable? Another thought could this 1lb of soap be to big for my 10 qrt cockpot


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 26, 2017)

Highfive said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. However I didn't use coconut oil it was replace with Palm oil. Could this be undisolved lye of soap from the crock pot. How can this be avoid. I attempted to color the soap but those little pieces stayed white. I just want to scram. I want smooth soap. Is this soap still usable? Another thought could this 1lb of soap be to big for my 10 qrt cockpot




This post is 6 years old. The OPs aren't even around any longer.  Welcome to the forum. Please read the rules. Also, pop into the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------

